# Dell vs HP advice please



## 28072012 (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't make up my mind. so please help! Thanks.

HP m9300t

* – Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (32-bit)

* – Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad processor Q6600 (2.4GHz)

* – FREE UPGRADE to 3GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM from 2GB

* – 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9500GS, DVI-I, VGA, HDMI

* – Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n & Bluetooth(R )***

* – 320GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive!!!

* – Blu-ray / HD DVD player & Lightscribe SuperMulti DVD [email protected]@

* – 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, 1394, video, audio!!!

* – ATSC-NTSC TV tuner with PVR, FM tuner, remote

* – Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer

* – Norton Internet Security(TM) 2008 - 15 month

* – Microsoft(R) Works 9.0

* – HP wireless keyboard and HP wireless optical mouse##

* – HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope

* – Free HP Deskjet D1560 Printer***

* – HP w2207h 22-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor

* – 2-year HP House Call Extended Service Plan for Desktop PCs


Estimated Tax: $141.54
Before Tax: $1,689.97
After Tax: $1,831.51




XPS 420

* – Intel® Core™2 Q6600 Quad-Core (8MB L2 cache,2.4GHz,1066FSB) 

* – Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium w/ Digital Cable Support SP1 

* – 3GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 DIMMs

* – Dell USB Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard

* – Dell Premium Optical USB Mouse 

* – 22 inch SP2208WFP Wide Flat Panel with Webcam and Mic##

* – ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB GDDR4##

* – 750GB - 7200RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 16MB Cache##

* – Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader with Bluetooth##

* – Blu-ray Disc (BD) Combo (BD-ROM; DVD/CD Burner) and DVD+/-RW!!!

* – Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ XtremeGamer (D) Sound Card

* – 2Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support 

Estimated Tax: $147.98
Before Tax: $1,767.00
After Tax: $1,914.98




@@ -Difference
!!! -Slight Difference
*** -Advantages
## -Slight Advantages

HP
==========================
* – HP Deskjet D1560 Printer***
* – HP wireless keyboard and HP wireless optical mouse##
* – 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, 1394, video, audio!!!
* – Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n & Bluetooth(R )***

Dell
==========================
* – 22 inch SP2208WFP Wide Flat Panel with Webcam and Mic##

* – ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB GDDR4##

* – 750GB - 7200RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 16MB Cache##

* – Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader with Bluetooth##


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

if ur gaming go for dell if ur not HP


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have found that HP consistently conforms to industry standards and uses better quality motherboards than Dell. If I had to choose between the two, I would go with the HP. The Dell does in fact have a much higher end video card, but as mentioned it depends what you are going to use this computer for.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> I have found that HP consistently conforms to industry standards and uses better quality motherboards than Dell. If I had to choose between the two, I would go with the HP. The Dell does in fact have a much higher end video card, but as mentioned it depends what you are going to use this computer for.






I am 100% in agreement with MATT


----------



## 28072012 (Jul 26, 2008)

What you guys think of this one? Got it with discount...

*XPS 420*

* – Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Processor Q9450 (12MB Cache,2.66GHz,1333FSB) 

* – Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium w/ Digital Cable Support SP1 

* – 4GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 DIMMs 

* – Dell USB Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard

* – 22 inch SP2208WFP Wide Flat Panel with Webcam and Mic 

* – ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB GDDR4 

* – Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader with Bluetooth

* – Dell Premium Optical USB Mouse 

* – Blu-ray Disc (BD) Combo (Reads BD and Writes to DVD/CD)

* – Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ XtremeGamer (D) Sound Card 

* – Dell AX510 10W Attached Speaker for UltraSharp™ Flat Panel Monitors 

* – 3Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support 

Total: $1614


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its decent thanks to the inclusion of the monitor


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It looks good. I generally notice that the higher end Dell XPS units have decent power supplies, much better than the junk they ship out with any of their other units.


----------



## Shamus651 (Jul 29, 2008)

im no expert but i have a friend who has the xps 420 and he customized his to be around $900 and he has amazing graphics, hes able to run crysis on a high setting, and its just an overall fast and great computer.....if your looking for a home & office i would say hp but dell definatly for gaming. and also you can have the same price and still upgrade to the 
Intel dual core duo with 3.0 GHz instead of 2.66. there are a couple of things you can upgrade for free. just because it cost more than the other ones doesnt mean its better. 
just my input


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

My main gripe with the Dell is you cant resue their computers cases in the future when you want to make major upgrades (like motherboard)

and the cpu coolers are generally mounted to the case instead of the cpu frame which makes upgrading to a higher quality cpu cooler out of the question

at least Gateway doesnt do the things above ......... and stay away from any mini cases or reduced sized case offerings ......... those are horrible performers


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Many Dells seem to have used and still do use the BTX form factor which, while is a relatively good design, is not that common and doesn't have as much in compatibility in terms of motherboards and cases (and PSUs in the case of a small form factor chassis).

Unfortunately Gateway does also seem to have a thing for BTX...at least in their semi-recent models which I have seen.

I definitely agree, mini towers and small form factor cases from manufacturers like Dell, HP, and Gateway are a bad idea - they are horrible for upgrades - some don't even allow video card upgrades.


----------



## 28072012 (Jul 26, 2008)

XPS 730

-Intel® Core™2 Q9450 (12MB,2.66GHz, 1333FSB)
-Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium
-NVIDIA nForce® 790i Ultra SLI
-4GB DDR3 SDRAM at 1067MHz
-22 inch SP2208WFP Widescreen Digital Flat Panel Monitor w/ Built-in 
-Dual ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB
-500GB NCQ SATA Hard Drive (7200 RPM) w/ 16MB DataBurst Cache 
-Blu-Ray/CD/DVD burner (BD+CD+DVD+/-RW)
-Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader withBluetooth 2.0
-Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ XtremeGamer (D) Sound Card 
-EPA compliant 80+ 1KW power supply on all configurations

*Slots*
-PCIe X 16 Gen 2 – 2 slots
-PCIe x 16 – 1 slot
-PCIe x 1 – 2 slots
-PCI – 2 slot

*
Dell Care Premium:*
-4Yr In-Home Service, Parts + Labor

Price After Tax: $2110

I ordered it right way, since I got two discount and saved a lot.

What do you guys think? Bargin, rip off?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not a bad price for non-custom built machine


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ROFL >>>>>>>>>>> I see DELL finally woke up !!

*EPA compliant 80+ 1KW power supply on all configuratio*ns


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

personally i hate dells..supplied me with the worst desktops iver ever owned 
decent cpu, enough ram..but NO AGP SLOT!! point? yea its a bit before the pci-e era..but still no agp..

for the prices stated by OP $1,600 is roughly £800, good deal..but if u was UK there are decent quad core deals with 4gb ram and mobo under £150.

pretty decent rigs listed here tho!
dell = bad for expansion..thats my main grrr at dell


----------

